

One Year Later: Update from Leka, Robot Launch 2014 Grand Winner - hallieatrobohub
http://robohub.org/one-year-later-update-from-leka-robot-launch-2014-grand-winner/

======
robotlaunch
Wonder who's going to win it this year!

